# how to setup TENDA N150 as repeater ?? plzz help me.



## kool (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi guys, already using TPLINK WR740N router with my pc, tab, cellphone. Recently I bought TENDA 150N router for extending WiFi range in repeater mode. 

I did all setup in TENDA as repeater and wds mode.  I can see TENDA WiFi in cellphone with 100% signal. But after connecting to it there is no internet connection. 

How to configure properly ? 

Plz help me guys. I m using BSNL ULD 1445


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2015)

run ipconfig /all with & without tenda & post the result here.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 10, 2015)

Might be some DNS issue.


----------



## satinder (Nov 10, 2015)

Google about settings.


----------

